# ما كاد يفعل



## Interprete

Hello,

I'm confused about the use of ما كاد لا يكاد etc.

My dictionary says:
ما كاد يفعل = he did it, he didn't fail to do it
لم يكد= يراها = he didn't fail to see her, he sure did see her

Bu then in the Quran, surah al-Baqara verse 71 :
قالُوا الآنَ جِئتَ بِالحَقِّ ۚ فَذَبَحوها وَما كادوا يَفعَلونَ
= and you were about NOT to do it.

Yet it is the exact same structure (ما كاد يفعل) so I'm lost. How come?

Thanks.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Moi aussi j'ai parfois du mal avec cette structure j'ai d'ailleurs ouvert ce fil : * ...لم يكد يفعل كذا حتى*



Interprete said:


> My dictionary says:
> ما كاد يفعل = he did it, he didn't fail to do it
> لم يكد= يراها = he didn't fail to see her, he sure did see her


A l’affirmatif on a des sens comme : _il a faillit (le) faire, il était sur le point de (le) faire, il (l')a presque fait... _

Alors la négation ce serait : il n'a pas faillit (le) faire, il n'était pas sur le point de (le) faire... *Mais ça colle pas...*

Par contre avec "presque" ça va mieux : "_il n'a presque pas fait" ---> _ce qui implique qu'il a fait.

En anglais on traduit bien la négation du verbe كاد mais en français je remarque que pour que ça colle avec le verbe "faillir" ou avec l'expression "sur le point de" il faut reporter la négation sur le verbe suivant :

*Il a faillit ne pas (le) faire / il était sur le point de ne pas (le) faire.*


Interprete said:


> Bu then in the Quran, surah al-Baqara verse 71 :
> قالُوا الآنَ جِئتَ بِالحَقِّ ۚ فَذَبَحوها وَما كادوا يَفعَلونَ
> = and you were about NOT to do it.



La traduction française de Hamidullah : *Ils l'immolèrent alors mais il s'en fallut qu'ils ne l'eussent pas fait.
*
Je pense qu'avec le mot "peu" ça passe mieux : *il s'en fallut peu qu'ils ne l'eussent pas fait.*

Je comprends qu'ils l'ont fait mais qu'ils ont faillit ne pas le faire, qu'ils l'ont presque pas fait...


----------



## Ibn Nacer

J'ai édité mon message pour ajouter :

*EDIT : *Mais avec le verbe "manquer" on peut comme en anglais traduire la négation du verbe كاد :_ *Il n'a pas manqué de (le) faire*._

Ce qui implique qu'il (l')a fait mais qu'il s'en ai fallu de peu qu'il ne le fasse pas


----------



## Interprete

Ibn Nacer said:


> Alors la négation ce serait : il n'a pas faillit (le) faire, il n'était pas sur le point de (le) faire... *Mais ça colle pas...*
> 
> Par contre avec "presque" ça va mieux : "_il n'a presque pas fait" ---> _ce qui implique qu'il a fait.
> 
> En anglais on traduit bien la négation du verbe كاد mais en français je remarque que pour que ça colle avec le verbe "faillir" ou avec l'expression "sur le point de" il faut reporter la négation sur le verbe suivant :
> 
> *Il a faillit ne pas (le) faire / il était sur le point de ne pas (le) faire.*


But this contradicts the translations given in my dictionary (Kazimirski) : 
لم يكد يراها = Il n'a pas manqué de la voir (et non : il a failli ne pas la voir)
ما كاد يفعل = il n'a pas manqué de le faire, il l'a fait (et non : il a failli ne pas le faire).

PS : 
_Par contre avec "presque" ça va mieux : "il n'a presque pas fait" ---> ce qui implique qu'il a fait._
Je ne comprends pas ton interprétation de l'expression en français. Il ne l'a presque pas fait, ça veut dire qu'il l'a davantage "pas fait" que "fait".


Ibn Nacer said:


> J'ai édité mon message pour ajouter :
> 
> *EDIT : *Mais avec le verbe "manquer" on peut comme en anglais traduire la négation du verbe كاد :_ *Il n'a pas manqué de (le) faire*._
> 
> Ce qui implique qu'il (l')a fait mais qu'il s'en ai fallu de peu qu'il ne le fasse pas


Mais le sens est différent : ne pas manquer de faire quelque chose, c'est la faire avec certitude, sans faille, à 100%. Alors que dans le verset c'est le sens contraire qui est exprimé... il l'ont fait "de justesse".


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Interprete said:


> But this contradicts the translations given in my dictionary (Kazimirski) :
> لم يكد يراها = Il n'a pas manqué de la voir (et non : il a failli ne pas la voir)
> ما كاد يفعل = il n'a pas manqué de le faire, il l'a fait (et non : il a failli ne pas le faire).


Oui entre temps j'ai ajouté la traduction avec le verbe "manquer"...

Quand on dit : *il a failli ne pas la voir* ---> je comprends qu'il l'a vu mais qu'il s'en est fallu peu qu'il ne la voit pas


----------



## Interprete

Oui c'est ça, mais du coup tu es d'accord que c'est l'inverse de : "il n'a pas manqué de la voir" (la traduction proposée par Kazimirski) ?


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Interprete said:


> PS :
> _Par contre avec "presque" ça va mieux : "il n'a presque pas fait" ---> ce qui implique qu'il a fait._
> Je ne comprends pas ton interprétation de l'expression en français. Il ne l'a presque pas fait, ça veut dire qu'il l'a davantage "pas fait" que "fait".


Je comprends qu'il était proche de ne pas le faire mais qu'il l'a fait.

Ce verbe est d'ailleurs appelé verbe de proximité...

Toi tu comprends qu'il ne l'a pas fait au final ?



Interprete said:


> Ibn Nacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quand on dit : *il a failli ne pas la voir* ---> je comprends qu'il l'a vu mais qu'il s'en est fallu peu qu'il ne la voit pas
> 
> 
> 
> Oui c'est ça, mais du coup tu es d'accord que c'est l'inverse de : "il n'a pas manqué de la voir" (la traduction proposée par Kazimirski) ?
Click to expand...

Pour moi ce n'est pas l'inverse car dans les deux traductions je comprends au final qu'il l'a vue.
Alors peut-être qu'avec le verbe "manquer" l'idée de proximité (être proche de ne pas faire) est moins forte ?



Interprete said:


> Mais le sens est différent : ne pas manquer de faire quelque chose, c'est la faire avec certitude, sans faille, à 100%. Alors que dans le verset c'est le sens contraire qui est exprimé... il l'ont fait "de justesse".


Oui je comprend mieux ce que tu veux dire mais dans ce cas c'est la traduction avec le verbe "manquer" qui n'est pas bonne si on perd partiellement ou totalement l'idée de proximité... Mais ceci dit le sens n'est pas inversé car dans les deux cas l'action est accomplie...


----------



## Interprete

Ibn Nacer said:


> Pour moi ce n'est pas l'inverse car dans les deux traductions je comprends au final qu'il l'a vue.
> Alors peut-être qu'avec le verbe "manquer" l'idée de proximité (être proche de ne pas faire) est moins forte ?


Le résultat est le même (il l'a vue) mais la façon dont l'action se déroule est complètement différente.
Il a failli ne pas la voir = il a couru le risque de ne pas la voir.
Il n'a pas manqué de la voir = il n'a couru aucun risque de ne pas la voir. Il s'est assuré de la voir.

Cela dit je commence à me demander si "ne pas manquer de" au temps de Kazimirski (au 19e siècle) n'avait pas un sens différent d'aujourd'hui (sans compter que Kazimirski était polonais...), car je viens de trouver un extrait d'une grammaire de Blachère qui traduit ما كاد يفعل par "il a failli ne pas faire", donc à l'opposé du sens (moderne) de la traduction proposée par Kazimirski.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Interprete said:


> Le résultat est le même (il l'a vue) mais la façon dont l'action se déroule est complètement différente.
> Il a failli ne pas la voir = il a couru le risque de ne pas la voir.
> Il n'a pas manqué de la voir = il n'a couru aucun risque de ne pas la voir. Il s'est assuré de la voir.


Oui il y a bien une différence... Il manque l'idée de proximité avec le verbe "manquer"...

A l’affirmatif c'est peut-être moins évident, exemple si je dis : _*Il a manqué de tomber* _par rapport à_ *il a faillit tomber* ?_



Interprete said:


> Cela dit je commence à me demander si "ne pas manquer de" au temps de Kazimirski (au 19e siècle) n'avait pas un sens différent d'aujourd'hui (sans compter que Kazimirski était polonais...), car je viens de trouver un extrait d'une grammaire de Blachère qui traduit ما كاد يفعل par "il a failli ne pas faire", donc à l'opposé du sens (moderne) de la traduction proposée par Kazimirski.


Oui c'est possible il faudrait approfondir... Par contre la traduction "il a failli ne pas faire" c'est celle que je donnais au début avec les deux autres : * il était sur le point de ne pas (le) faire *et* il n'a presque pas fait*_. 
_
Il faut faire attention au fait que la négation ne porte pas sur le verbe كاد (dans la traduction).


----------



## Interprete

Apparemment c'est bien une erreur de Kazimirski, car le dictionnaire de l'Académie française de 1832 dit : 
MANQUER avec _de_ et un verbe à l'infinitif, signifie, Omettre, oublier de faire quelque chose. _Je ne manquerai pas de faire ce que vous voulez. Ne manquez pas de vous trouver au rendez-vous._

Merci pour tes idées !
__


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Interprete said:


> But this contradicts the translations given in my dictionary (Kazimirski) :
> لم يكد يراها = Il n'a pas manqué de la voir (et non : il a failli ne pas la voir)
> ما كاد يفعل = il n'a pas manqué de le faire, il l'a fait (et non : il a failli ne pas le faire).


Cela pose problème même à Jean Baptiste Belot (voir l'image ci-dessous) qui traduit لم يكد يراها par "il ne l'a pas vue", là pour le coup tu peux dire que c'est le sens inverse. Par contre juste après il donne deux autres exemples de négation qui collent mieux, il traduit par "à peine" (qui je pense est équivalent à "presque pas").







Interprete said:


> Apparemment c'est bien une erreur de Kazimirski, car le dictionnaire de l'Académie française de 1832 dit :
> MANQUER avec _de_ et un verbe à l'infinitif, signifie, Omettre, oublier de faire quelque chose. _Je ne manquerai pas de faire ce que vous voulez. Ne manquez pas de vous trouver au rendez-vous._
> 
> Merci pour tes idées !


Oui merci. Mais que penses-tu de l'exemple que j'ai donné :
_"A l’affirmatif c'est peut-être moins évident, exemple si je dis : *Il a manqué de tomber* par rapport à *il a faillit tomber* ?"
_
Peut-être que Kazirmirski a influencé le Larousse ? Regarde :
_


_


----------



## Interprete

Ibn Nacer said:


> Oui merci. Mais que penses-tu de l'exemple que j'ai donné :
> _"A l’affirmatif c'est peut-être moins évident, exemple si je dis : *Il a manqué de tomber* par rapport à *il a faillit tomber* ?"_


Il a manqué de tomber = il a failli tomber.
Il n'a pas manqué de tomber = il n'a pas failli à tomber.

Mais il n'a pas failli à tomber ≠ il a failli ne pas tomber.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Oui ce que je voulais montrer c'est qu'on peut utiliser le verbe "manquer" à l'affirmatif mais le problème se pose quant on veut passer à la forme négative, ce n'est pas le verbe "manquer" (ou "faillir" ou "être prés de" ou...) qu'il faut mettre à la forme négative (piège dans lequel il semblerait que Kazimirski soit tombé).

_*"Ne pas manquer (de)"*_ n'est pas la négation de_* "manquer (de)" *_:


> _Manquer de, manquer_ (+ infinitif) = être sur le point de, être tout près de, faillir. _J'étais excédé, j'ai manqué de tout laisser là et de ne plus revenir_ (ou : _j'ai manqué tout laisser là.._.).
> _Ne pas manquer de_ (+ infinitif) = ne pas omettre, ne pas oublier de. _Il nous attendra, ne manquez pas d'y être. Je ne manquerai pas de vous prévenir dès que j'aurai des nouvelles_.
> Source : Difficultés : manquer - Dictionnaire de français Larousse



La négation de "faillir faire" c'est "faillir ne pas faire" et non "ne pas faillir faire".
Je pense que c'est pareil pour "manquer" : la négation de "manquer faire" ce serait "manquer de ne pas faire" mais je ne sais pas si c'est courant, cela me semble un peu lourd... Qu'en penses-tu ?


En arabe aussi il semble que la négation du verbe كاد se reporte sur le verbe qu'il régit...


----------



## Interprete

Ibn Nacer said:


> La négation de "faillir faire" c'est "faillir ne pas faire" et non "ne pas faillir faire".
> Je pense que c'est pareil pour "manquer" : la négation de "manquer faire" ce serait "manquer de ne pas faire" mais je ne sais pas si c'est courant, cela me semble un peu lourd... Qu'en penses-tu ?


Honnêtement je ne vois pas les choses comme ça, mais j'ai peur qu'on sorte du cadre de ce forum. Je pense que "faillir faire" n'a pour négation ni "faillir ne pas faire" ni "ne pas faillir faire" car cette expression figurée, qui ne peut pas être lue littéralement (faillir = ne pas réussir, sens assez éloigné de l'idée exprimée par "faillir faire") ne connaît pas de forme négative de par sa nature même. A mon sens il en va  de même pour "manquer de" et "ne pas manquer de" qui, même si elles partagent les mêmes ressorts logiques, n'ont pas chacune un sens qu'on pourrait strictement opposer à l'autre, tout comme "manquer de faire" et "manquer de ne pas faire", qui renvoient à deux notions différentes mais pas "symétriquement" opposables.




> En arabe aussi il semble que la négation du verbe كاد se reporte sur le verbe qu'il régit...


Là en revanche, Blachère est d'accord avec toi, donc moi aussi


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Non, je ne pense pas qu'on sort du cadre du forum car en fait moi je parle bien de la traduction du verbe كاد en particulier de sa forme négative...



Interprete said:


> Je pense que "faillir faire" n'a pour négation ni "faillir ne pas faire" ni "ne pas faillir faire" car cette expression figurée, qui ne peut pas être lue littéralement (faillir = ne pas réussir, sens assez éloigné de l'idée exprimée par "faillir faire") ne connaît pas de forme négative de par sa nature même. A mon sens il en va  de même pour "manquer de" et "ne pas manquer de" qui, même si elles partagent les mêmes ressorts logiques, n'ont pas chacune un sens qu'on pourrait strictement opposer à l'autre, tout comme "manquer de faire" et "manquer de ne pas faire", qui renvoient à deux notions différentes mais pas "symétriquement" opposables.


Oui mais il faut distinguer "faillir à + substantif" et "Faillir + infinitif"  ce dernier signifiant entres autres "*être prés de*", "*être sur le point de*", "*peu s'en faut que*"... Ceci dit tu as peut-être quand tu dis que "_..."faillir faire" n'a pour négation ni "faillir ne pas faire" ni "ne pas faillir faire"..._". Mais ce n'est pas tout-à-fait de la négation de ces expressions en français dont je voulais parler mais plutôt de la traduction (*en français*) de la forme négative du verbe كاد... (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça entre autres que je ne pense pas qu'on sort du cadre de ce forum).

Si par exemple tu traduis كاد يَسْقُط par : "Il a manqué de tomber" ou "Il a faillit tomber"... Alors comment traduirais-tu ما كاد يَسْقُط ? Est-ce que dans ce cas tu évites d'utiliser les verbes "manquer" et "faillir" (parce qu'en français ces expressions n'auraient pas de forme négative) ?

Kazimirski a utilisé la forme négative du verbe "manquer" mais comme on l'a vu le sens change et ne semble pas correspondre... Mais si on reporte la négation sur le verbe qui est "régis" par les verbes "manquer" et "faillir" ça colle mieux***... Mais c'est vrai que cela peut parfois sembler "lourd", avec l'exemple cela donnerait : "Il a manqué de ne pas tomber" et "Il a failli ne pas tomber". Mais si cela ne parait pas naturel je pense que cela vient de la phrase elle-même... Dans d'autres cas cela peut sembler plus naturel...

*** Aurais-tu une autre solution que celle-ci pour traduire la forme négative du verbe كاد ?

Mais c'est vrai que la négation de ce type de verbe est spéciale, par exemple peut-être que certains traduiraient "Il a failli ne pas tomber" par كاد لاَ يَسْقُط ? Je pense que vais ouvrir un autre fil pour ce sujet...



Interprete said:


> Là en revanche, Blachère est d'accord avec toi, donc moi aussi


Ben il a appliqué la solution que j'ai expliquée ci-dessus mais ceci dit est-ce que tu considères Blachère comme une autorité (si c'est lui qui le dit c'est que c'est bon ?)... Il faudrait regarder d'autres ressources pour voir si il y a d'autres solutions pour traduire la forme négative du verbe كاد... Si tu en as n’hésite pas à partager tes idées...

Avec les expressions "*être prés de*", "*être sur le point de*", "*peu s'en faut que*" il me semble que c'est pareil, leur forme négative changerait le sens : "Il n'était pas prés de tomber" implique qu'il n'est pas tombé alors que "il était prés de ne pas tomber" implique la même chose que la phrase "Il a failli ne pas tomber" à savoir qu'il est tombé mais qu'il s'en est fallu de peu qu'il ne tombe pas...


----------



## Interprete

En fait je crois que nous sommes d'accord sur l'essentiel.
كاد يفعل = il était sur le point de faire, il a failli faire, il a manqué de faire.
ما كاد يفعل = il était sur le point de ne PAs faire, il a failli ne PAS faire, il a manqué de ne PAS faire.

Mon désaccord portait finalement juste sur le fait de dire que le deuxième groupe d'expressions est la négation du premier. Du point de vue du sens, je ne trouve pas ça logique. Etre sur le point de ne pas faire quelque chose n'est pas l'inverse d'être sur le point de faire quelque chose. Mais pour l'usage grammatical, je te rejoins.
Et je ne me range à Blachère que parce qu'il valide par son explication le sens du verset qui me posait problème


----------



## Semsem83

كاد الولدُ يَضْحَكَ
The boy almost laughed
(But did not laugh)


يكاد الجرسُ يَرِنُّ
The bell is about to ring.

After كاد/يكتد the verb most be in the present


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Interprete said:


> Mon désaccord portait finalement juste sur le fait de dire que le deuxième groupe d'expressions est la négation du premier.


Oui c'est vrai, la négation ce serait je pense plutôt cela :

Il était prés de faire ---> Il n'était pas prés de faire
Il était sur le point de faire ---> il n'était pas sur le point de faire
Et peut-être : il a faillit faire ---> il n'a pas faillit faire.



Interprete said:


> Etre sur le point de ne pas faire quelque chose n'est pas l'inverse d'être sur le point de faire quelque chose.


Oui. Je pense que la confusion vient entre autres du fait que si on traduit par exemple  كاد يفعل par une expression française A on s’attend logiquement à ce que ما كاد يفعل soit traduit par la forme négative de A. Et même si on reste sur la langue arabe on s’attend à ce que ما كاد يفعل soit l’inverse de كاد يفعل ...

Et on ne respecte pas cela si on traduit ما كاد يفعل par "il a faillit ne pas faire" ou par "Il était sur le point de ne pas faire"...

Si on veut respecter cela il faudrait par exemple traduire par "*Il n'était pas prés de faire*" et il se trouve (après quelques recherches que je dois approfondir) que c'est un avis qui existe et qui est peut-être le plus correcte mais il y a des subtilités et nuances, j'ai vu que c'est une question qui a été discutée et qui n'est pas forcément simple...

Et c'est vrai que le verbe كاد exprime la proximité de la réalisation du procès exprimé par le verbe qu'il régit alors il semble logique que sa forme négative exprime la négation de cette proximité plutôt que la négation de ce procès.

Je disais que moi aussi j'avais des difficultés avec la négation de ce verbe eh bien elles sont confirmées !



Interprete said:


> كاد يفعل = il était sur le point de faire, il a failli faire, il a manqué de faire.
> ما كاد يفعل = il était sur le point de ne PAs faire, il a failli ne PAS faire, il a manqué de ne PAS faire.


Oui comme je dis ci-dessus, finalement il y a aussi semble-t-il  le sens "*Il n'était pas prés de faire*" ce qui au premier abord implique qu'il n'a pas fait mais il y a des subtilités et nuances par exemple certains précisent/rajoutent "mais il l'a fait" c'est-à-dire : "Il n'était pas prés de faire *mais* il l'a fait"...

Mais peut-être que cette précision (*mais* il l'a fait) nécessite un indice dans le contexte sinon le sens pourrait être qu'il n'a pas fait. Et justement je reviens sur ce que je disais :


Ibn Nacer said:


> Cela pose problème même à Jean Baptiste Belot (voir l'image ci-dessous) qui traduit لم يكد يراها par "il ne l'a pas vue", là pour le coup tu peux dire que c'est le sens inverse. Par contre juste après il donne deux autres exemples de négation qui collent mieux, il traduit par "à peine" (qui je pense est équivalent à "presque pas").


Cette traduction "il ne l'a pas vue" qui est l'inverse de celle de Kazimirski est un avis qui existe et qui a été discuté (d'ailleurs on trouve لم يكد يراها dans un verset).

- Autre exemple : Il l'a fait mais après un certain effort, avec difficulté, lentement/tardivement... Là peut-être que cela rejoint la traduction avec "à peine" et peut-être "presque pas" ? Que signifie exactement : "Il l'a à peine fait" ou "Il a presque pas fait".

Je ne sais pas si "à peine" a aussi un lien avec l'effort et la difficulté...

Bref, ce n'est pas simple...


Semsem83 said:


> كاد الولدُ يَضْحَكَ
> The boy almost laughed
> (But did not laugh)
> 
> يكاد الجرسُ يَرِنُّ
> The bell is about to ring.
> 
> After كاد/يكتد the verb most be in the present


Thank you. What about the meaning of negation?


----------



## Semsem83

You read here more about the
ما كاد، لا يكاد، لم يكاد

كَادَ - يَكَادُ - إنْ كادَ - ما كادَ - لا يَكادُ - لَمْ يَكَدْ


----------



## Interprete

Ibn Nacer said:


> Et on ne respecte pas cela si on traduit ما كاد يفعل par "il a faillit ne pas faire" ou par "Il était sur le point de ne pas faire"...


Comment ça ? Pour moi, c'est justement ça la traduction la plus fidèle et la plus systématique...



> Si on veut respecter cela il faudrait par exemple traduire par "*Il n'était pas prés de faire*" et il se trouve (après quelques recherches que je dois approfondir) que c'est un avis qui existe


 Je ne te suis plus. C'est justement ce que je disais au début, et qui me laissait perplexe, et que tu as toi même réfuté. Et maintenant tu dis que finalement c'est un avis qui existe ? En tout cas une telle interprétation n'est de toute évidence pas valable pour le verset qui a suscité ce fil.



> Et c'est vrai que le verbe كاد exprime la proximité de la réalisation du procès exprimé par le verbe qu'il régit alors il semble logique que sa forme négative exprime la négation de cette proximité plutôt que la négation de ce procès.


En linguistique, la logique est quelque chose de très relatif d'une culture à l'autre !



> Cette traduction "il ne l'a pas vue" qui est l'inverse de celle de Kazimirski est un avis qui existe et qui a été discuté (d'ailleurs on trouve لم يكد يراها dans un verset).


Sauf que "il ne l'a pas vue" est une traduction qui ne correspond ni à l'une ni à l'autre hypothèse. C'est juste un raccourci (peut-être même une bévue) de l'auteur en question.



> - Autre exemple : Il l'a fait mais après un certain effort, avec difficulté, lentement/tardivement... Là peut-être que cela rejoint la traduction avec "à peine" et peut-être "presque pas" ? Que signifie exactement : "Il l'a à peine fait" ou "Il a presque pas fait".


A mon avis c'est surinterpréter que de parler d'effort ou de difficulté. 'A peine" et "presque pas" veulent simplement dire que l'action n'a pas été menée à son terme tel qu'escompté par le locuteur.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

*@ Semsem83* : Thank you very much



Interprete said:


> Je ne te suis plus.


Oui je te comprends, comme je disais entre temps j'ai fait des recherches que je dois approfondir et encore une fois je disais que moi aussi j'avais des difficultés avec la négation de ce verbe eh bien elles sont confirmées !

Ton fil est l’occasion pour moi d'approfondir et peut-être d'y voir plus clair... C'est dommage que les arabophones du forum n'interviennent pas... Il semble que ce soit un sujet difficile même pour certains d'entre eux (cf. les forums arabophones)...



Interprete said:


> Si on veut respecter cela il faudrait par exemple traduire par "*Il n'était pas prés de faire*" et il se trouve (après quelques recherches que je dois approfondir) que c'est un avis qui existe
> 
> 
> 
> C'est justement ce que je disais au début, et qui me laissait perplexe, et que tu as toi même réfuté. Et maintenant tu dis que finalement c'est un avis qui existe ? En tout cas une telle interprétation n'est de toute évidence pas valable pour le verset qui a suscité ce fil.
Click to expand...

Essayons de clarifier... Tu as cité le Kazimirski : ما كاد يفعل = il n'a pas manqué de le faire, il l'a fait.

---> Ensuite j'ai donné des sens différents : _Il a faillit ne pas (le) faire / il était sur le point de ne pas (le) faire,_ _il n'a presque pas fait... _Et pour le verset j’avais dit que je comprenais qu'ils l'ont fait mais qu'ils ont faillit ne pas le faire, qu'ils l'ont presque pas fait...

Ce qui est en effet différent car comme tu le disais : "_...ne pas manquer de faire quelque chose, c'est la faire avec certitude, sans faille, à 100%..._". Et je pense que tu avais raison (j'ai d'ailleurs modifié mon poste pour supprimer mon ajout sur l'usage du verbe "manquer").

Et ce sens comme je disais me fait penser à : كاد لا يفعل... A approfondir...

---> Et le sens que j'ai donné ensuite et que tu cites à savoir : "*Il n'était pas prés de faire*" est en effet un sens qui existe d’après ce que j'ai compris de mes lectures ici et là et c'est peut-être même le plus correcte...

En tous cas ça reste différent de la traduction de Kazimirski, la différence est même plus grande car je comprends après ton explication (mais je me trompe peut-être) que "_ne pas manquer de faire" _est plus fort que _"ne pas faire" _et je comprends (d’après ce que j'ai compris de mes lectures) que_ "Il n'était pas prés de faire" _est plus fort que_ "il n'a pas fait"..._

Là on aurait donc vraiment affaire à des sens opposés...



Interprete said:


> Et c'est vrai que le verbe كاد exprime la proximité de la réalisation du procès exprimé par le verbe qu'il régit alors il semble logique que sa forme négative exprime la négation de cette proximité plutôt que la négation de ce procès.
> 
> 
> 
> En linguistique, la logique est quelque chose de très relatif d'une culture à l'autre !
Click to expand...

Ben cela ne te semble pas logique à toi ? Je pourrais de répondre avec cette citation : 

ألا ترى أنه لا يوجد فعل يدخل عليه حرف نفي إلا نافيا لمعناه الذي كان له قبل دخول حرف النفي عليه​
Mais peut-être que "logique" n'est pas le bon mot, mais je veux dire que ça a du sens : Si le verbe كاد exprime la proximité (être prés de...) n'est-ce pas "logique" que sa forme négative ما كاد exprime la négation de cette proximité (ne pas être prés de...) ? Pourtant en cela il se comporterait comme la plupart des verbes du point de vue de la négation et de l'affirmation...

Regarde ce qu'on trouve dans المعجم الوسيط  :


كَاد : يفعل كَذَا كودا هم وقارب وَلم يفعل كَمَا فِي التَّنْزِيل الْعَزِيز *{يكَاد الْبَرْق يخطف أَبْصَارهم}* و *{يكَاد زيتها يضيء وَلَو لم تمسسه نَار}* و (كَاد) فعل مَاض نَاقص لَهُ اسْم مَرْفُوع وَخبر مضارع مَرْفُوع أَو مَنْصُوب بِأَن وَمَعْنَاهَا مقاربة الشَّيْء وَهِي كَغَيْرِهَا من الْأَفْعَال نَفيهَا نفي للمقاربة وإثباتها إِثْبَات للمقاربة وَقد تكون كَاد بِمَعْنى أَرَادَ وَمِنْه فِي رَأْي بعض الْمُفَسّرين فِي التَّنْزِيل الْعَزِيز {أكاد أخفيها} وَعرف فلَان مَا يكَاد مِنْهُ يُرَاد وَعَن بعض الْعَرَب كدت أفعل كَذَا بِضَم الْكَاف وَفُلَانًا عَن الشَّيْء كودا ومكادا مَنعه وبنفسه جاد.


On voit bien que le sens de ce verbe est "la proximité de la chose" et sa négation c'est la négation de cette proximité (il n'est pas dit que c'est la négation de la chose) et que son affirmation c'est l'affirmation de cette proximité... Et pour cette partie وَهِي كَغَيْرِهَا من الْأَفْعَال je comprends qu'il se comporte comme les autres verbes du point de vue de la négation et de l'affirmation...

Mais il y a d'autres ressources que je citerai plus tard inchâ-a Allâh...



Interprete said:


> Autre exemple : Il l'a fait mais après un certain effort, avec difficulté, lentement/tardivement... Là peut-être que cela rejoint la traduction avec "à peine" et peut-être "presque pas" ? Que signifie exactement : "Il l'a à peine fait" ou "Il a presque pas fait".
> 
> 
> 
> A mon avis c'est surinterpréter que de parler d'effort ou de difficulté. 'A peine" et "presque pas" veulent simplement dire que l'action n'a pas été menée à son terme tel qu'escompté par le locuteur.
Click to expand...

Ok d'accord c'était une question, je n'étais pas sûr... Le fait est que j'ai souvent vu ce genre de traduction ou explication, elle semble bien répandue en MSA, en anglais on a :* barely*, *hardly*,* scarcely*... Regarde ce lien : A to Z of Arabic - English - Arabic Translation , il y est même dit que ça signifie "*almost not*" , "*with difficulty*"...

Je me suis dit sans être affirmatif que ces sens et traductions tiraient leur origine du sens (que j'ai vu dans mes lectures mais j'ai peut-être mal compris) à savoir : _Il l'a fait mais après un certain effort, avec difficulté, pas immédiatement/tardivement..._

Mais si leur origine n'est pas celle-ci alors quelle est-elle ? Je me le demande...
*
Bref, en tous cas merci pour les échanges !*


----------



## Interprete

Ibn Nacer said:


> C'est dommage que les arabophones du forum n'interviennent pas... Il semble que ce soit un sujet difficile même pour certains d'entre eux (cf. les forums arabophones)...


Je ne sais pas si le fait d'en parler en français les incite beaucoup à participer 





> ---> Et le sens que j'ai donné ensuite et que tu cites à savoir : "*Il n'était pas prés de faire*" est en effet un sens qui existe d’après ce que j'ai compris de mes lectures ici et là et c'est peut-être même le plus correcte...


Si c'était le plus correct, ça impliquerait que la tournure coranique serait incorrecte...



> En tous cas ça reste différent de la traduction de Kazimirski, la différence est même plus grande car je comprends après ton explication (mais je me trompe peut-être) que "_ne pas manquer de faire" _est plus fort que _"ne pas faire"_


Je suspecte un malentendu concernant le sens de "ne pas manquer de faire". Ce n'est pas plus fort que "ne pas faire". C'est presque l'inverse de "ne pas faire" ! Ne pas manquer de faire = faire quelque chose sans faute, certainement, s'assurer de faire qch.



> Mais peut-être que "logique" n'est pas le bon mot, mais je veux dire que ça a du sens : Si le verbe كاد exprime la proximité (être prés de...) n'est-ce pas "logique" que sa forme négative ما كاد exprime la négation de cette proximité (ne pas être prés de...) ? Pourtant en cela il se comporterait comme la plupart des verbes du point de vue de la négation et de l'affirmation...


Si même les Arabes entre eux ne s'y retrouvent pas, je pense que même pour eux ce verbe ne se comporte pas de manière intuitive, conformément au génie habituel de la langue arabe. Cela dit c'est assez rassurant pour moi, et je me console aussi en remarquant que cette tournure est quasiment abandonnée en arabe moderne. Ouf !


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

Oui tu as raison, la plupart des membres sont anglophones donc discuter en français doit probablement les dissuader de participer...



Interprete said:


> En tous cas ça reste différent de la traduction de Kazimirski, la différence est même plus grande car je comprends après ton explication (mais je me trompe peut-être) que "_ne pas manquer de faire" _est plus fort que _"ne pas faire"_
> 
> 
> 
> Je suspecte un malentendu concernant le sens de "ne pas manquer de faire". Ce n'est pas plus fort que "ne pas faire". C'est presque l'inverse de "ne pas faire" ! Ne pas manquer de faire = faire quelque chose sans faute, certainement, s'assurer de faire qch.
Click to expand...

Oui tu as raison je me suis trompé, je voulais dire "_...que "ne pas manquer de faire" est plus fort que "faire"...". _Sinon ce ne serait pas l’opposé de "ne pas faire" dont je parle juste après : "_...que "Il n'était pas prés de faire" est plus fort que "il n'a pas fait"..."._

Même si ce n'est pas plus fort ça reste pratiquement l'opposé...




Interprete said:


> Si c'était le plus correct, ça impliquerait que la tournure coranique serait incorrecte...


Ben en fait cet avis considère que le verbe كاد se comporte comme la plupart des verbes du point de vue de l'affirmation et de la négation ce qui implique que puisque le verbe كاد exprime la proximité (être prés de...) sa forme négative ما كاد devrait "logiquement" exprimer la négation de cette proximité (ne pas être prés de...).

Ceci est confirmé par le dictionnaire que j'ai cité et par la question : ألا ترى أنه لا يوجد فعل يدخل عليه حرف نفي إلا نافيا لمعناه الذي كان له قبل دخول حرف النفي عليه et il y a d'autres références...

Le fait qu'il se comporte comme les autres verbes ne devrait pas être une difficulté bien au contraire mais effectivement il y a ce verset...

Alors bien sûr les tenant de cet avis ont répondu à cela... En gros ce que j'ai compris c'est qu'il faut considérer فَذَبَحوها et وَما كادوا يَفعَلونَ comme deux phrases distinctes correspondant à deux périodes différentes. La phrase وَما كادوا يَفعَلونَ décrit la situation dans laquelle ils étaient avant d'accomplir le sacrifice, à ce moment-là ils n'étaient pas prés de le faire (ils en étaient loin).

Il y a plus de détails dans les références et c'est mieux expliqué :

1- Il y a le livre de grammaire مغني اللبيب de ابن هشام ici : مغني اللبيب عن كتب الأعاريب • الموقع الرسمي للمكتبة الشاملة à partir du numéro 18 P856, c'est bien expliqué en détail. Il y a même une explication/traduction en anglais de ce passage dans ce livre p251-252 : Grammar and Semantics in Medieval Arabic

2- Tu as aussi une explication dans le Lane's lexicon ici : Lanes Lexicon en particulier il y a ce passage :


But the correct opinion is the one first mentioned; that, used affirmatively, it is affirmative [of the being near to do a thing &c.]; and used negatively, it is negative [thereof]: so that كَادَ يَفْعَلُ signifies _He was near to doing; but did not_ [or _did not immediately_]: and مَا كَادَ يَفْعَلُ _He was not near to doing; much less did he do_ [or _do immediately_]; the denial of the action [or of the immediate performance of the action] being necessarily understood from the denial of the being near to do it. Aṣ to the expression in the Ḳur, وَمَا كَادُوا يَفْعَلُونَ [quoted above], *it enunciates the state of the people to whom it relates in the beginning of their case; for they were far from sacrificing the cow; and the affirmation of the action is understood only from the [preceding] expression فَذَبَحُوهَا.*

Avant il donne les différents avis sur la question...

3- Et ابن قيم الجوزية (source) a fournit une bonne synthèse des différents avis avec ensuite une conclusion ou il dit ce qu'il considère comme correcte :

فَهَذِهِ أَرْبَعَةُ طُرُقٍ لِلنُّحَاةِ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّفْظَةِ ، وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَّهَا فِعْلٌ يَقْتَضِي الْمُقَارَبَةَ وَلَهَا حُكْمُ سَائِرِ الْأَفْعَالِ ، وَنَفْيُ الْخَبَرِ لَمْ يُسْتَفَدْ مِنْ لَفْظِهَا وَوَضْعِهَا فَإِنَّهَا لَمْ تُوضَعْ لِنَفْيِهِ ، وَإِنَّمَا اسْتُفِيدَ مِنْ لَوَازِمِ مَعْنَاهَا ، فَإِنَّهَا إِذَا اقْتَضَتْ مُقَارَبَةَ الْفِعْلِ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَاقِعًا فَيَكُونُ مَنْفِيًّا بِاللُّزُومِ ، وَأَمَّا إِذَا اسْتُعْمِلَتْ مَنْفِيَّةً فَإِنْ كَانَتْ فِي كَلَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَهِيَ لِنَفْيِ الْمُقَارَبَةِ كَمَا إِذَا قُلْتَ : لَا يَكَادُ الْبَطَّالُ يُفْلِحُ وَلَا يَكَادُ الْبَخِيلُ يَسُودُ وَلَا يَكَادُ الْجَبَانُ يَفْرَحُ وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ فِي كَلَامَيْنِ اقْتَضَتْ وُقُوعَ الْفِعْلِ بَعْدَ أَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُقَارِبًا كَمَا قَالَ ابْنُ مَالِكٍ ، فَهَذَا التَّحْقِيقُ فِي أَمْرِهَا وَالْمَقْصُودُ أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ [ ص: 62 ] تَعَالَى ( لَمْ يَكَدْ يَرَاهَا  ) إِمَّا أَنْ يَدُلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يُقَارِبُ رُؤْيَتَهَا لِشِدَّةِ الظُّلْمَةِ وَهُوَ الْأَظْهَرُ ، فَإِذَا كَانَ لَا يُقَارِبُ رُؤْيَتَهَا فَكَيْفَ يَرَاهَا . 
​Et je met aussi l'avis 3 car après avoir donné les sens du verbe à aux voies affirmative et négative, il explique comment comprendre le verset en question :

وَقَالَتْ فِرْقَةٌ ثَالِثَةٌ : مِنْهُمْ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَالِكٍ وَغَيْرُهُ : إِنَّ اسْتِعْمَالَهَا مُثْبَتَةٌ يَقْتَضِي نَفْيَ خَبَرِهَا كَقَوْلِكَ : كَادَ زَيْدٌ يَقُومُ ، وَاسْتِعْمَالُهَا مَنْفِيَّةٌ يَقْتَضِي نَفْيَهُ بِطَرِيقِ الْأَوْلَى فَهِيَ عِنْدُهُ تَنْفِي الْخَبَرَ سَوَاءٌ كَانَتْ مَنْفِيَّةً أَوْ مُثْبَتَةً ( فَلَمْ يَكَدْ زَيْدٌ يَقُومُ ) أَبْلَغُ عِنْدَهُ فِي النَّفْيِ مِنْ ( لَمْ يَقُمْ ) ، وَاحْتَجَّ بِأَنَّهَا إِذَا نُفِيَتْ وَهِيَ مِنْ أَفْعَالِ الْمُقَارَبَةِ فَقَدْ نَفَتْ مُقَارَبَةَ الْفِعْلِ وَهُوَ أَبْلَغُ مِنْ نَفْيِهِ ، وَإِذَا اسْتُعْمِلَتْ مُثْبِتَةً فَهِيَ تَقْتَضِي مُقَارَبَةَ اسْمِهَا لِخَبَرِهَا وَذَلِكَ يَدُلُّ عَلَى عَدَمِ وُقُوعِهِ وَاعْتَذَرَ عَنْ مَثْلِ [ ص: 61 ] قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( فَذَبَحُوهَا وَمَا كَادُوا يَفْعَلُونَ  . . ) الْآيَةَ وَعَنْ مِثْلِ قَوْلِهِ : وَصَلْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا كِدْتُ أَصِلُ . وَسَلِمْتُ وَمَا كِدْتُ أَسْلَمُ . بِأَنَّ هَذَا وَارِدٌ عَلَى كَلَامَيْنِ مُتَبَايِنَيْنِ أَيْ : فَعَلْتُ كَذَا بَعْدَ أَنْ لَمْ أَكُنْ مُقَارِبًا لَهُ فَالْأَوَّلُ : يَقْتَضِي وُجُودَ الْفِعْلِ ، وَالثَّانِي يَقْتَضِي أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُقَارِبًا لَهُ بَلْ كَانَ آيِسًا مِنْهُ فَهُمَا كَلَامَانِ مَقْصُودٌ بِهِمَا أَمْرَانِ مُتَغَايِرَانِ​

Il donne d'autres exemples comme وَصَلْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا كِدْتُ أَصِلُ et وَسَلِمْتُ وَمَا كِدْتُ أَسْلَمُ et le sens serait فَعَلْتُ كَذَا بَعْدَ أَنْ لَمْ أَكُنْ مُقَارِبًا لَهُ (j'ai fait cela après n'avoir pas été prés de le faire). Deux phrases par lesquelles on vise deux choses différentes/distinctes...

Et c'est vrai, au début on parlait d'un sens plutôt comme cela : "j'ai fait cela (mais) j'ai faillit ne pas le faire". C'est peut-être ce sens qui a été adopté en MSA ?




Interprete said:


> Si même les Arabes entre eux ne s'y retrouvent pas, je pense que même pour eux ce verbe ne se comporte pas de manière intuitive, conformément au génie habituel de la langue arabe.


Ben justement c'est dans le cas où on considère que ce verbe se comporte comme les autres que cela devrait être intuitif mais peut-être que les arabophones d'aujourd'hui sont habitués à un sens différent. D'ailleurs ce dont on parlait au début est même enseigné dans certains livres apparemment, j'ai vu par exemple ce passage :




Source : Nouvelle grammaire arabe - Augustin Périer




Interprete said:


> Cela dit c'est assez rassurant pour moi, et je me console aussi en remarquant que cette tournure est quasiment abandonnée en arabe moderne. Ouf !


Ah bon ? Tu es en sûr ? Parce que j'ai souvent vu ce verbe à la forme négative, en particulier lorsqu"elle est suivie de حتى, son sens est même donné dans le Larousse qui est moderne, non ? D'ailleurs j'avais ouvert ce fil : * ...لم يكد يفعل كذا حتى*

Le sens de cette expression est particulier et je ne sais pas d'où il vient (j'aimerais bien le savoir), peut-être qu'il vient de ce dont j'ai parlé dans la dernière partie de mon message précédent ? Tu ne pas dit ce que tu en penses...


----------



## Interprete

Merci Ibn Nacer pour ces explications très riches. Honnêtement c'est le genre de sacs de noeuds que j'ai tendance à éviter dans mon apprentissage 


> Ah bon ? Tu es en sûr ? Parce que j'ai souvent vu ce verbe à la forme négative, en particulier lorsqu"elle est suivie de حتى, son sens est même donné dans le Larousse qui est moderne, non ? D'ailleurs j'avais ouvert ce fil : *...لم يكد يفعل كذا حتى*


Certes mais c'est là une expression figée, comme en français "à peine avais-je... que...", sans compter qu'elle est plutôt littéraire. Mise à part celle-ci, j'ai du mal à imaginer ce verbe à la forme négative dans d'autres circonstances "courantes" en arabe moderne...


----------

